# Epson c66 no print

## xichiro

OK...It has been several hours now and this new Gentoo user have not been able to get this old C66 printer to work. The EPKOWA driver for this model refuses to compile. I have followed, I think, all the relevant instructions returning from the Search for: c66 and ppd. I have emerged CUPS, Foomatic and gimp-print. Trying to configure and CUPS would cry about unable to copy PPD file, even though the menu does have the C66 listed with: Epson Stylus C66 foomatic/gutenprint (en). Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## wynn

The other way round this is to use Gutenprint

```
cups-genppd.5.0 -v escp2-c66
```

which will put the PPD in /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0 where it can find it â if the gutenprint/5.0 subdirectory doesn't exist, you will have to create it and run the command again.

Have you emerge'd ghostscript-esp? CUPS won't work with any other.

----------

## xichiro

Thnx. Gutenprint finally worked. 

But I ended up d/ling the entire driver package bz2 file from here...

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1537

Did ./configure, make and make install. It took a while but finally CUPS had a much longer list of driver. The EPKOWA pips-sc65_66s-2-6-2 driver in rpm will install just fine in my laptop running SuSE and it is a better driver with sharper images when print.

----------

## wynn

You can emerge media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0 with the "ppds" USE flag and it will then generate every PPD it can think of â a very long list which makes it hard to find the right one in the CUPS dropdown box.

----------

## stephandale

gutenprint worked for me too, for the Epson C66, but only on my laptop. When I attempted to make it on another older machine it hung when it hit the print.c file. Has anyone else had this problem? I've posted about it here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4007156.html#4007156

----------

## wynn

As in a reply to the other post, 5.1.0 doesn't appear to compile.

With

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords:<media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.0
```

it is happy staying with 5.0.0

----------

## kneczaj

xichiro, do you have the same error??:

```
make[2]: Wej¶cie do katalogu `/home/kamil/drukarka/pips-sc65_66s-2.6.2/dtrfilter'

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link gcc  -g -O2 -Wall  -o dtrfilter  img.o pfpng.o main.o -ldl -lm ../lib/libdtr.a -lpthread -ldl

gcc -g -O2 -Wall -o dtrfilter img.o pfpng.o main.o  -lm ../lib/libdtr.a -lpthread -ldl

../lib/libdtr.a(imgdetect_pips.o): In function `OutputMemAtBmp':

/home/ysd/branch/pips-devel/pips-closed/src/imgdetect_pips.cc:54: undefined reference to `__builtin_new'

/home/ysd/branch/pips-devel/pips-closed/src/imgdetect_pips.cc:106: undefined reference to `__builtin_delete'

/home/ysd/branch/pips-devel/pips-closed/src/imgdetect_pips.cc:106: undefined reference to `__rethrow'

../lib/libdtr.a(imgdetect.o): In function `FUNC006::~FUNC006(void)':

/home/ysd/branch/pips-devel/pips-closed/src/imgdetect.cc:128: undefined reference to `__builtin_delete'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [dtrfilter] B³±d 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kamil/drukarka/pips-sc65_66s-2.6.2/dtrfilter'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] B³±d 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kamil/drukarka/pips-sc65_66s-2.6.2'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] B³±d 2
```

I also have epson C66 printer. Under gentoo with gutenprint drivers it prints only ~3 pages per minute :/

hmm... I don't know what means

/home/ysd/branch/pips-devel/pips-closed/src/imgdetect_pips.cc:54: undefined reference to `__builtin_new'

because I haven't got /home/ysd directory. Maybe it's a key to solve this problem.

----------

